# Transformer Size



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

On the current project I am working on - residential - I have a 1350amp transformer that is required. What are the dimensions for this size of a transformer. Is what I have gotten so far is that I need 8' to the front of the unit for access and 3' to each side... that's all fine and dandy but what is in between those dimensions?
One other question.. this is a 22000sf home with quite a bit of equipment as you can imagine. Does a 1350amp service seem like it's in line or is it way out there? I understand that it really depends on what equipment is in the house - looking more for just a common idea that it could be close for a typical home this size.

Thanks..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

OK, this whole thing reeks of uncertainty!

*"typical home this size" - 22000sq/ft!!!!! *This is typical?!?

Hatchet, I'm sorry but these are questions your *very qualified* electrical contractor sholud be answering. Of course there are extensive prints for a house like this with engineered electrical drawings along with a load calculation. I would hope.

The biggest residential service I have ever done is 600 amps for a 10000sq/ft home.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I do have an electrical engineer working on it. His firm is good from what I have heard (not my choice). Another engineer said for that size house it would be 800amp service but he hasn't had a chance to even look at the Elec or Mech drawings yet.
I've currently sent the drawings to another engineer for a peer review.
And I agree this is not "typical" for residential I guess. I finished up a 700,000sf office building not too long ago so 22k doesn't seem that big. Typical? Ever put a 40ton chiller in a home? haha.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Keep us updated if you would. I am very curious to see what the demand load on a house like this is.

I would think 800 is enough. Lots of variables; How many kitchens? How many baths? A 40 ton chiller!!!


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

2 full service kitchens (double ovens, 2 subzero refrigerators, instant water heaters, 4 boilers, 6 baths, 2-24kw steam generators). If the chiller starts all 4 10ton compressors the demand charge (cost that is) is around $600. Not sure what the load will end up.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Who's "house" is this?


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

He is the CEO of the construction company I work for.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

That explains things. (In today's building environment  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

Sounds like my boss house I just worked on!


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Just to update everyone - it's come down to a 1200 amp service. The elec engineer snuck in a 1600amp service into the drawings without telling anyone. The bidders were like - well you can save 20k right here if you take this to the 1200amp that it needs and lower the generator from 85kw to 60kw..haha. Oh well - things are going well with the project so I may keep my job for a few months longer.


----------

